# Any news on the Yongnuo Canon 600EX RT Clone



## Gareththomasjones (Apr 25, 2014)

I am thinking of buying the YN565 but am wondering whether I should hold out and wait for their 600EX RT Clone or has that hit development/ patent problems? Will we ever see it?


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 25, 2014)

Gareththomasjones said:


> I am thinking of buying the YN565 but am wondering whether I should hold out and wait for their 600EX RT Clone or has that hit development/ patent problems? Will we ever see it?



I'm pretty sure we'll see it sooner or later, but after personally experiencing the reliability problems of their controller I would speculate that they have delayed the rt project until they get this problem fixed at least to a less embarrassing extent - an unreliable controller with 600rt units is bad enough, but the horror would multiply if you also add unreliable flashes.


----------

